# 50 Modifier reimbursement on + on codes?



## mrymer@billingservicesinc.com (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello, can any experts help clarify what is correct reimbursement for this situation? We are billing bilateral pain management injections and the insurance is paying the + on levels @ 200% of the single rate instead of the 150% we thought to be correct. Please see below example:

CPT 64490 50 mod- they are reimbursing @ 150% of the single rate;
CPT 64491 50 mod- they are reimbursing @ 200% of the single rate;
CPT 64492 50 mod- they are reimbursing @ 200% of the single rate;

Is there a CMS guideline/policy be provided to me to advise if these add on codes billed bilaterally should be reimbursing @ 150% or 200%?


----------



## vanessamoldovan (Jun 25, 2019)

mrymer@billingservicesinc.com said:


> Hello, can any experts help clarify what is correct reimbursement for this situation? We are billing bilateral pain management injections and the insurance is paying the + on levels @ 200% of the single rate instead of the 150% we thought to be correct. Please see below example:
> 
> CPT 64490 50 mod- they are reimbursing @ 150% of the single rate;
> CPT 64491 50 mod- they are reimbursing @ 200% of the single rate;
> ...





			https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE1422.pdf


----------



## thomas7331 (Jun 26, 2019)

200% would be correct for an add-on code billed bilaterally.  Because add-on codes are always billed in conjunction with another procedure, the multiple procedure reductions are already built in to the pricing and those codes are not reduced again under standard multiple procedure payment policy (essentially the payment rate for an add-on is already at 50%).  The primary code will pay at 150% (100% for the initial side and 50% for the second side) but the add-ons will pay 100% for each side because no additional reduction would apply to the second side.


----------



## lburns23 (Oct 10, 2019)

In the new CPT 2020 book, it now says "For bilateral paravertebral facet injection procedures, report 64490, 64493 with modifier 50. Report add-on codes 64491, 64492, 64494, 64495 twice, when performed bilaterally. Do not report modifier 50 in conjunction with 64491, 64492, 64494, 64495."

I had to go check my 2019 book and it does not say that, so it must be a new change. But now I'm wondering if we have to put the LT & RT modifiers on each of the add-on codes, or do we just bill 2 units? Any ideas?


----------



## StephCodes2 (Jan 9, 2020)

lburns23 said:


> In the new CPT 2020 book, it now says "For bilateral paravertebral facet injection procedures, report 64490, 64493 with modifier 50. Report add-on codes 64491, 64492, 64494, 64495 twice, when performed bilaterally. Do not report modifier 50 in conjunction with 64491, 64492, 64494, 64495."
> 
> I had to go check my 2019 book and it does not say that, so it must be a new change. But now I'm wondering if we have to put the LT & RT modifiers on each of the add-on codes, or do we just bill 2 units? Any ideas?



Have you been able to find any good information about this? Our billing department is coming back on us because these are hitting MUE's. For whatever reason, CMS did not change the MUE value.


----------



## lburns23 (Jan 14, 2020)

It occurred to me that the new rules wouldn't be in effect until 2020 so I had my 2019 claims reprocessed with one unit bilateral. I haven't had any claims process yet for the new year, from Medicare. So I'm not sure yet how they're going to process. When I look up the LCD documentation on Medicare, there doesn't seem to be an update for these codes, so currently I'm still billing them how I used to (with 50 mod) and when (if) they begin to deny, I will switch to the multiple units.


----------



## Lugoves (Feb 12, 2020)

https://www.aapc.com/discuss/threads/2020-facet-joint-injection-charging-changes.170762/post-467403


----------



## skiboi (Feb 14, 2020)

StephCodes2 said:


> Have you been able to find any good information about this? Our billing department is coming back on us because these are hitting MUE's. For whatever reason, CMS did not change the MUE value.


I have just received a denial with billing scenario of 64493, 50; 64494 RT; 64494 LT; they denied the RT & LT as MUE's also.....exceeded frequency. I'm calling Noridian to get more information.


----------



## sbeauregard (Jan 22, 2021)

Does anyone have any update for modifiers? In general are payers still sticking with using mod 50 or are certain payers wanting the LT/RT? If it helps, I have a provider located in GA inquiring. Thanks


----------



## csperoni (Jan 22, 2021)

sbeauregard said:


> Does anyone have any update for modifiers? In general are payers still sticking with using mod 50 or are certain payers wanting the LT/RT? If it helps, I have a provider located in GA inquiring. Thanks


I bill an add on bilateral code all the time.  Despite the change taking place 01/01/2020 (over a year ago), I have yet to see any commercial carrier that changed/updated their software.  There were some carriers that all along wanted bilateral billed -RT -LT instead of -50.  But I have not seen any carrier who previously wanted -50 not accepting -50 for an add on code.


----------



## sbeauregard (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you for confirming!


----------

